# NXG NX-BAS-500 Subwoofer Discussion Thread



## theJman

*NXG NX-BAS-500 Subwoofer​**By Jim Wilson (theJman)*

​

NXG should be commended; instead of creating what almost everyone else does when designing a subwoofer at this price point -- a less than accurate "one note" boom box -- they instead choose to go for articulation and precision. In so doing they may have sacrificed a bit of lower extension, but not enough where it ever seemed to be lacking. I never anticipated being able to call a $260 subwoofer articulate, but in this case I can; rare is the budget sub that makes music enjoyable, yet this one did. The NX-BAS-500's somewhat generic appearance and easy on the wallet price does not portend its abilities which, relative to the selling price, are quite considerable. With effective limiters that make it almost impossible to trip up NXG has developed a subwoofer that I would have absolutely no problem recommending.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## B- one

That seems like a great deal for the money two could be had for a reasonable price. Great review once again and keep up the great work it's nice to see lower priced products worth having.


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks for the review Jim - stellar work as always! :T

For someone looking to do multiple subs, those look to be a real bargain.


----------



## theJman

B- one said:


> That seems like a great deal for the money two could be had for a reasonable price. Great review once again and keep up the great work it's nice to see lower priced products worth having.


I actually cut my teeth on budget subwoofers, so they're still near and dear to me. This one turned out to be one of my favorites.


----------



## afterlife2

Great review Jman. If you had a top 5 of budget subs $200-300 or less what would they be?


----------



## theJman

afterlife2 said:


> Great review Jman. If you had a top 5 of budget subs $200-300 or less what would they be?


Joe, you're everywhere! You following me? 

Most of the under $300 subs I would have a hard time recommending, because I'm rather particular, but there are a few that come to mind. The OSD PS-10/PS-12 would probably be among them, because they seem pretty solid for the cost. The Cadence CSX-12 was a good value too. The NXG might be my favorite though, because that one did almost everything very well.

A few I haven't reviewed, but would like to, are the BIC F12 or PL-200. Both appear to be well regarded by their owners. The Dayton SUB-1200 is another one that strikes me as a good value. The JBL ES250 seems to be gaining some attention as well.


----------



## afterlife2

Yep you're worth following my friend.:wave: NXG(does it really go down to 18?) that good eh? I might get it later on If it goes on sale(even though still a great price). That OSD PS12 Is pretty awesome my friend! I can't get how super good it is for the price.:sn: I can't wait for the Dayton and Bic reviews.


----------



## theJman

afterlife2 said:


> NXG(does it really go down to 18?) that good eh?


It didn't go down to 18Hz for me, but there was usable output into the mid 20's. That's not bad for such an inexpensive subwoofer.




afterlife2 said:


> I can't wait for the Dayton and Bic reviews.


There's nothing currently planned for either. I just mentioned them because of their popularity, and that perhaps someday I'll look at one or both. Few places would even care to review them due to their low cost, but I feel the exact opposite.


----------



## afterlife2

Yeah 25 ain't bad. If it goes down to $150 Christmas time I might get it. Well you got me glued in.:hissyfit::T


----------



## hyghwayman

> afterlife2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great review Jman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theJman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, you're everywhere! You following me?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Welcome to HTS Joe aka afterlife,
There is a lot of good info to be found around here and some of the best members too.


----------



## afterlife2

hyghwayman said:


> Welcome to HTS Joe aka afterlife,
> There is a lot of good info to be found around here and some of the best members too.


Thank you for the welcome hyghwayman glad to be here!


----------



## Cafasco

Hello,

Yes I agree awesome review. It sure is nice to be able to find this kind of information! I need a little help with a decision. :help:

My '97 Velodyne VA-1012x started humming intermittently (after it sat unused for a couple years). It has been, however, stable at about 5 or 5.5 on the output level dial for about a year (DON"T TOUCH THAT DIAL!). That all ended a few weeks ago. It will work fine for maybe 3 to 5 min then HUM loudly. Shut off, turn on, same thing...over and over again. :yikes:

I read on another forum that this might be a transformer issue, which I'm guessing would be pretty inexpensive to fix. If that doesn't work, should I spend $150 on a 300W BASH amp from Parts Express (would require some rear cabinet work), or would one of these NX-BAS-500 or Cadence-csx-12-mark-ii (what a BEAST!) the be a better investment? I really have no idea how my Velodyne stacks up against subs these days. I was very happy with it when it worked. I really don't want to spend $750+ on a sub again, and my wife would come unglued if I did.

I could get away with spending as much as $350 on a PL-200 or a HSU STF-2, but that is probably about the max. Oh the Lava 12 - LSP12 is doable as well (looks like a nice unit). I guess I need to include that our new home has a very large great room, dinning area, and kitchen, it's pretty big...and roomy. The VA-1012 seemed to fill it with bass just fine though...

Any suggestions or ideas were warmly welcomed! 

Thanks!


----------



## theJman

At 16 years old you can pretty much assume your sub has reached the end of it's life. If the amp hadn't developed a problem - which is what it sounds like might have happened - the surround and/or spider is probably close to dry rotting. It's not really in your best interest to invest in a sub of that vintage.


_I guess I need to include that our new home has a very large great room, dinning area, and kitchen, it's pretty big...and roomy_

How large is the total area (HxWxD)? That will go a long way towards determining what might be a workable solution for you.


----------



## Cafasco

Ah...good points! Although the speakers surrounds do look good, I'm sure there isn't much life left, esp since they are foam rather than butyl rubber.

Great ("Super") Rm is roughly 9x25x29 or 6,625 Cu Ft.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## theJman

Cafasco said:


> Ah...good points! Although the speakers surrounds do look good, I'm sure there isn't much life left, esp since they are foam rather than butyl rubber.
> 
> Great ("Super") Rm is roughly 9x25x29 or 6,625 Cu Ft.


Yikes, that's a _huge_ amount of space. :yikes: I'm afraid a single NX-BAS-500 will be completely overwhelmed. If you co-locate a pair of them, and sit near field, you might be OK but realistically you're going to need far more powerful subwoofers (yes, plural) then the NXG in order to fill that space.


----------



## Cafasco

Thanks Jim!

Yeah after I measured the area last night and calc'd it I was a bit surprised myself. I started thinking...um 1 is probably not going to get the job done. I wonder if I can get by with two? The great room TV area is more like 16 x 16 x 9. The rest is kitchen and dinning...

What would you get on a budget for something like this? I could get 1 now, and another in a couple months.


----------



## theJman

You may consider a 16x16x9 space to be the "TV area", but I'm afraid your subwoofer won't agree with you...

A sub will 'see' the entire volume of space and try to fill it, regardless of what you consider the HT, because they only acknowledge physical boundaries. Get something insufficient for the task at hand and it will simply be overwhelmed, and essentially be rendered mute. If that 6600+ ft^3 area is indeed completely open then your subwoofer will try and fill ever bit of it.

There really is nothing in the 'budget' category that can overcome such a huge amount of space. If you co-located a pair of the NX-BAS-500 -- stacking one of top of another -- it may provide usable bass, but realistically you need an awful lot of subwoofers (plural) to fill an area that large.


----------



## Cafasco

Thanks again for your quick reply Jim!

Understand...so given the space, what would you do in this situation? It looks like I'm going to have to put some cash aside for this project, which is not :hissyfit: that big of a deal :crying:

Sam


----------



## Cafasco

So do you think I could get away with a Rhythmic LV12 for awhile then vet another as the budget allows? Reading your review of that unit, it sounds like it might work...


----------



## Cafasco

For some reason I feel like I'm talking to myself sometimes... . I don't want to hijack this thread in another direction so I'll jump over to the LV12R thread. I see there are others with similar issues and even bigger rooms (other threads). I really like the looks and the smaller cabinet of the NXG (not to mention the amazing price!), I'm really bummed they won't work for my application. :hissyfit: :crying:

Thanks for the :help: !
Sam


----------



## theJman

Cafasco said:


> For some reason I feel like I'm talking to myself sometimes... .


Sorry for the delayed response - I'm visiting family for a few days and haven't had much opportunity to check the forums. I do see you've posted something in the Rythmik thread, so I'll respond in that one.


----------



## Cafasco

Oh no prob! Thanks for all your help! I was just kidding:rofl: Dig the emiocon's here!


----------



## theJman

Just an update... due to demand NXG sold out of NX-BAS-500 toward the end of last year. I just received a reply to my inquiry asking about availability and I'm being told the container is set to arrive in LA at the beginning of February. They should start showing up in the channel 2-3 weeks after, so middle to end of February.


----------



## slenser

I thought I should let you guys know that they are now in stock! Not only that, but I've found a site that sells them for $195 + shipping. Came out to $221.85! I can't wait to try this baby out. :yikes::bigsmile::T

http://www.provantage.com/nxg-technology-nx-bas-500~7NXGT0A9.htm


----------



## theJman

slenser said:


> I thought I should let you guys know that they are now in stock! Not only that, but I've found a site that sells them for $195 + shipping. Came out to $221.85! I can't wait to try this baby out. :yikes::bigsmile::T
> 
> http://www.provantage.com/nxg-technology-nx-bas-500~7NXGT0A9.htm


Let us know how that works out for you. The link you posted takes me to their homepage, not anything specifically for NXG, so I tried searching the site for 'nxg'. I got no hits, which isn't encouraging.


----------



## afterlife2

Sounds like a spammer trying to get traffic, Jman. Man if I could get one for $175 I'd might jump on it.


----------



## zieglj01

afterlife2 said:


> Sounds like a spammer trying to get traffic, Jman. Man if I could get one for $175 I'd might jump on it.


And where do you plan to place it - do you still own SVS


----------



## afterlife2

Hey Z what you you doing here? lol. Yep love the SVS I use for HT only. NXG would be for a for a music setup.


----------



## theJman

afterlife2 said:


> Sounds like a spammer trying to get traffic, Jman. Man if I could get one for $175 I'd might jump on it.


You have a point there Joe. I didn't notice the post count until you said that.


----------



## zieglj01

afterlife2 said:


> Hey Z what you you doing here? lol. Yep love the SVS I use for HT only. NXG would be for a for a music setup.


I have around 450 more visits than you do.

The NXG if you can find for around $200, would be cheaper than
the sub I bought. It may work nicely for you.


----------



## afterlife2

:wave:Yeah it would cause I won't use it to it's potential any way. Apts SUCKS.:hissyfit::justdontknow:


----------



## zieglj01

afterlife2 said:


> :wave:Yeah it would cause I won't use it to it's potential any way. Apts SUCKS.:hissyfit::justdontknow:


Just be careful not to drop it.

Also, would you please do something with your sun glasses - you keep
holding on to them.


----------



## afterlife2

You're too funny Z.:neener: I might even get them for 200, but they sell out quick at $260 thanks to Jman review. I wonder If NXG are working on a new sub?


----------



## slenser

theJman said:


> Let us know how that works out for you. The link you posted takes me to their homepage, not anything specifically for NXG, so I tried searching the site for 'nxg'. I got no hits, which isn't encouraging.


Yeah, I got the cancellation email the next day telling me they weren't authorized sellers and got the same thing when I tried going back to the page. I guess I'm not surprised at that price point. I ordered one from Radio Shack for $250 + tax and it should be here tomorrow (well today since it's so late) I can't wait to start playing! 

No spammer here guys. Just wanted to spread the news to others of a good deal. It just turned out to be a bogus deal.

I actually bought this for my bedroom theater I'm building. I just got in some Monoprice in-wall and in-ceiling speakers earlier today and get to start running the wiring once everyone is off to school. Hopefully not too many hiccups!


----------



## DaveCarrera4S

A distinct high pitched sound like natural gas rushing through a pipe developed in my home theater. My wife and I were quite puzzled at it. I even turned off the gas line to the furnace thinking that was it. Turned out to be my NXG sub amp in standby mode. Sound was reflecting off the wall behind and quite loud. Now leave sub on all the time which I do not prefer.


----------



## theJman

DaveCarrera4S said:


> A distinct high pitched sound like natural gas rushing through a pipe developed in my home theater. My wife and I were quite puzzled at it. I even turned off the gas line to the furnace thinking that was it. Turned out to be my NXG sub amp in standby mode. Sound was reflecting off the wall behind and quite loud. Now leave sub on all the time which I do not prefer.


Is it still under warranty? If so, why not contact NXG and see about getting it resolved?


----------



## afterlife2

Yeah I keep my Dayton off and turn it on, but forget to turn it off for like 5 days. I know nothing will happen, but rather keep it off. It was just a tad bit warm when I felt the amp, so nothing to worry about.:whistling: No pitch sound on mine though, get it repaired or it could get worse Dave. Looked on amazon and it's SOLD OUT again. Jim should get a big check IMHO.


----------



## DaveCarrera4S

I need to dig out the warranty card. Let's say I ship it back. Will I get another anytime soon??? Probably not. Still I need to get on record.


----------



## afterlife2

DaveCarrera4S said:


> I need to dig out the warranty card. Let's say I ship it back. Will I get another anytime soon??? Probably not. Still I need to get on record.


Give them a call. Maybe a week or two.


----------



## rrskda

I'm curious if anyone has heard when the NXG NX-BAS-500 is going to be back in stock? I set up an alert with Radioshack a few weeks ago, but it seems this sub must be in very short supply. Guess that means it's pretty good  but it sure would be nice to be able to find one...


----------



## DaveCarrera4S

afterlife2 said:


> Give them a call. Maybe a week or two.


 well I received a reply by email. Simply said send the sub back. That seems pretty curt. This will cost me time, money and a great deal of effort.


----------



## theJman

rrskda said:


> I'm curious if anyone has heard when the NXG NX-BAS-500 is going to be back in stock? I set up an alert with Radioshack a few weeks ago, but it seems this sub must be in very short supply. Guess that means it's pretty good  but it sure would be nice to be able to find one...


I saw a post about this on another forum, and according to that NXG had a fire at the warehouse that contained their drivers. Apparently it's going to be about two months to get another batch made.


----------



## afterlife2

I think I read in 8 weeks at AVS. Their recent stuff was burnt in a fire, so that is why there is a delay. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## rrskda

so sad to think of all those beautiful drivers burning...  Hope they're insured. Debating between waiting for one of these or letting my impatience get the best of me and going with one (or more?) of those inexpensive Dayton Audio subs.


----------



## afterlife2

rrskda said:


> so sad to think of all those beautiful drivers burning...  Hope they're insured. Debating between waiting for one of these or letting my impatience get the best of me and going with one (or more?) of those inexpensive Dayton Audio subs.


You can always try the Dayton 1200 or 1500(depending how big your space is?), then order the NXG if you need a 2nd sub. I think it's great for the money. I got one recently from a cool guy and can't say how much I like it.:T


----------



## rrskda

Heh well I'd like to try to keep to one sub model if I go for more than one. Despite my impatience I really can wait if needed...


----------



## james04

Jim,

The graphs you posted in the review are too small to see the numbers. Any chance you can post it here in a larger format? Or if someone has a link to someones measurements. Could you please post it.

Regards,
James


----------



## afterlife2

These are now available on Amazon for those who don't know. Pm Jim about the graphs. I'm sure he will get back to you


----------



## theJman

When you click on the pictures in the review they should open to a larger version. That's not happening?


----------



## james04

theJman said:


> When you click on the pictures in the review they should open to a larger version. That's not happening?


No they are virtually the same size as the unclicked version. I tried it in FF and IE. But it was the same.


----------



## theJman

james04 said:


> No they are virtually the same size as the unclicked version. I tried it in FF and IE. But it was the same.


That's really odd; it's working fine for me using IE and Opera. If you want to PM me your email address I can send them to you.


----------



## james04

theJman said:


> That's really odd; it's working fine for me using IE and Opera. If you want to PM me your email address I can send them to you.


Ok I pm'd you. Is anyone else having the same issue as me? Below is a link to the review.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ws/67178-nxg-nx-bas-500-subwoofer-review.html


----------



## afterlife2

james04 said:


> Ok I pm'd you. Is anyone else having the same issue as me? Below is a link to the review.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ws/67178-nxg-nx-bas-500-subwoofer-review.html


Works on firefox just fine.


----------



## vladcl

Just wanted to comment on the NXG NX-BAS-500 after I upgraded from a cheap "one-note wonder". With only $300 to spend I was looking for the best musical sub for the money. I somehow overlooked the NX-BAS-500 and after reading Jim's review and the very few other posts and comments on this sub, I came to the conclusion that NX-BAS-500 is what I was looking for. I was not disappointed. This sub sounds VERY nice in my 2.1 setup (Marantz 1501 \ Polk Rti8 towers). The sound is pleasant, tight and accurate. Bottom line is this. For $259 this is the sub to get. End of story.


----------



## theJman

I'm glad the NXG has worked out so well for you.


----------



## vladcl

I need help!! I've been listening to my new NXG 500 sub for 2-3 weeks now and I am finding that it does not like to come out of standby mode when listening at lower volume levels and goes to standby too quick. Jim mentioned that in his review but I ignored it. Now I realize it is becoming a bigger issue for me that I anticipated. I find I have to increase the volume or turn the switch from auto to ON. This is REALLY annoying and I don't know if I can come to terms with that for the next few years. Is this normal across all subwoofers? Will leaving it in the ON position permanently have any negative impact on the sub and the components? Sadly, I find myself thinking about returning it for this reason alone, something I really don't want to do. What should I do? HELP!!


----------



## theJman

In the days of class A/B amps leaving it on 24/7 did tend to impact life expectancy, but with class D and BASH amps it isn't really an issue. There are some folks who actually prefer to leave the amp on, and never use the auto setting, yet they don't seem to be more prone to amp failures.

If you won't be using the sub for a stretch of time - like when you go on vacation, for example - then you might consider turning it off, but if you're inclined to use it every day I suspect you'll be fine.


----------



## Tom V.

vladcl said:


> I need help!! I've been listening to my new NXG 500 sub for 2-3 weeks now and I am finding that it does not like to come out of standby mode when listening at lower volume levels and goes to standby too quick. Jim mentioned that in his review but I ignored it. Now I realize it is becoming a bigger issue for me that I anticipated. I find I have to increase the volume or turn the switch from auto to ON. This is REALLY annoying and I don't know if I can come to terms with that for the next few years. Is this normal across all subwoofers? Will leaving it in the ON position permanently have any negative impact on the sub and the components? Sadly, I find myself thinking about returning it for this reason alone, something I really don't want to do. What should I do? HELP!!



Turn the gain control on the subwoofer down a bit. Then, go into the speaker setup menu in the receiver and increase the bass level option. This is usually a -12 to +12 "slider". The higher you set this "slider" the more signal strength the sub receivers for any given master volume level. 

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## vladcl

theJman said:


> In the days of class A/B amps leaving it on 24/7 did tend to impact life expectancy, but with class D and BASH amps it isn't really an issue. There are some folks who actually prefer to leave the amp on, and never use the auto setting, yet they don't seem to be more prone to amp failures.
> 
> If you won't be using the sub for a stretch of time - like when you go on vacation, for example - then you might consider turning it off, but if you're inclined to use it every day I suspect you'll be fine.





Tom V. said:


> Turn the gain control on the subwoofer down a bit. Then, go into the speaker setup menu in the receiver and increase the bass level option. This is usually a -12 to +12 "slider". The higher you set this "slider" the more signal strength the sub receivers for any given master volume level.
> 
> Tom V.
> Power Sound Audio


Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Big Easy

Thank you very much for this review. I had been up to my ears in sub woofer reviews, and at times was close to ordering an Bic F12 or a Polk PSW 505. I'm glad I read this first.
I use my system for music 80% of the time, and movies the other 20%. 
Recently, I bought an a/v receiver, because my Apt Holman separates were designed and built (by Mr. THX himself, Tomlinson Holman) before the advent of flat panel tvs, HDMI connections, and 5.2 or 7.2 home theaters. About as close as we could come was a VCR plugged into the preamp and out to a 19" tv. (Yeah, I'm that old.) 
My baby Denon AVR-S5000BT powers my speakers just fine, but it does not develop the bass I am used to in my Klipsch LaScalas. A sub wooer was what I needed, but I wasn't going to pay a fortune for one. 
I found your review just when it was needed. I ordered the sub yesterday, and I'm looking forward to the break in process. I have some great Blu ray discs to try, and also a Deutsch Gramophone DDD recording of the 1812 Overture, complete with live cannon fire, with the mics placed 10' in front of the cannons. I am also listening to an old Weather Report recording, where Jaco Pastorius is playing 16th notes on the bass. If this sub can articulate THAT, then I will be in heaven.


----------



## theJman

Big Easy said:


> Thank you very much for this review. I had been up to my ears in sub woofer reviews, and at times was close to ordering an Bic F12 or a Polk PSW 505. I'm glad I read this first.


You're quite welcome. I'm glad you found some value in it.




Big Easy said:


> I found your review just when it was needed. I ordered the sub yesterday, and I'm looking forward to the break in process. I have some great Blu ray discs to try, and also a Deutsch Gramophone DDD recording of the 1812 Overture, complete with live cannon fire, with the mics placed 10' in front of the cannons. I am also listening to an old Weather Report recording, where Jaco Pastorius is playing 16th notes on the bass. If this sub can articulate THAT, then I will be in heaven.


After it's been tuned and broken in be sure to come back and post your opinion. It's always good to have owners provide their assessment. But just remember, it is a $250 subwoofer.  Expecting it to faithfully reproduce canon fire might be a bit of a stretch, as would being able to keep up with Jaco (or Billy Sheehan and Les Claypool for that matter). I do think you'll be pleasantly surprised though.


----------



## Big Easy

Thanks, Jim. Maybe I'll just stick with Stanley Clarke. 

As soon as I get my a/v room built, I will get a pair of Klipsch K-Horns as my mains, and not worry about a sub at all. The LaScalas will become my rear speakers, and the Heresys will be my bedroom speakers. The Belle will remain the center channel. And I will be using the Apt equipment again, albeit in the master bedroom.


----------



## Big Easy

Houston, we have a problem.
Today I made some system changes. During initial testing of the Denon, I had the LaScalas hooked up as my mains, and a Heresy as the center channel. Everything seemed fine.
Today, I moved the Heresys to the rear speaker position, and plugged in the new NXG sub. That's when the problems began.
1. Zero output from the rear speakers.
2. Right channel main breaking up for the first 3-4 minutes.
3. Zero output from the sub.

The sub in in the "On" position, light is green. Gain at 40% Crossover at the 12 o'clock position.
I swapped out the subwoofer cable. No joy.
No matter what listening mode I was using, there was no output from my rear speakers.

I eliminated the subwoofer cable as the issue with the sub. I also kicked the bass up to +6 on the little Denon receiver.

I don't want to send the sub back as DOA when the issue might be the receiver. And the receiver is still within the 20 day return period from Amazon.

Any thoughts?


----------



## afterlife2

Try this put your receiver at 0db for sub
Gain on sub 1 or 2 o'clock position.
crossover at 120
phase 0 
audio cable to Right(LFE)
Get a Bass CD to try.
If you have another receiver try it as well. If that does not work call NXG.


----------



## Big Easy

Thanks for the tips. I have come to the conclusion that it is an 1D10T error.

When I was just checking out the new receiver (before I bought the subwoofer), I used the on-screen setup provided for my Denon AVR-S500BT. I have never had any equipment that had an auto-setup feature.
In order to just get a feel for the receiver, I plugged in the Display, the mains, and a center channel speaker, along with a Blu ray player. I had to input the info that I had 2 mains, one center, no rear speakers, and no subwoofer. The setup sounded ok, the FM section worked very well (sensitive tuner), and that was that. I shut everything down, and went back to my house (the Denon is at my each cottage).

Fast forward a week later. I have a new subwoofer in hand. I plug it in, set the gain and crossover, and while my mains and center channel are working fine, the sub isn't working. I wonder if the sub is DOA, or if the receiver has a problem.

Sitting at the house tonite, I remembered the auto setup where I chose mains and a center channel as my speaker array. I suspect the Denon shut down the amp that powers the sub. I am also willing to bet that when I return to the cottage on Wednesday and hook up my rear speakers (the Klipsch Heresys), those are going to be "dead" as well, because I told the Denon upon initial setup that I had no rear speakers.

I am guessing that what I need to do is go back to the beginning, tell the Denon I have a pair of mains, a center channel, two rear speakers, and a subwoofer, and everything is going to work just fine. 

I am so old school that I used a sound pressure meter and a Db meter to manually set sound levels with my old separates. Having never seen auto setup before, I'm not surprised that I forgot I had input those choices when I first plugged in the Denon.

I will post Wednesday night and let you know how it worked out.


----------



## theJman

Your receiver has Audyssey, so if you just run the 'auto' part it should identify the fact that you have a subwoofer and rear speakers. Every time you run a room EQ system it resets the current config, so things like level, distance, etc. will be re-calculated.


----------



## Big Easy

The AVR-S500BT does NOT have Audyssey. That feature is present in the AVR-S700W ad AVR-S900W. I was going to try to restore factory defaults, but I just found that remote has a setup button that will take me right back to the initial speaker setup screen.
Really looking forward to tomorrow, when I can begin the break in process on that new subwoofer.


----------



## theJman

My bad. When I saw Denon mention Audyssey I thought they meant room EQ, but it turns out it's just Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume.


----------



## Big Easy

Well, the receiver does come with a mic, and it will automatically set up the "Proper" output for each speaker. Thanks, but no. I would end up changing all the settings anyhow.

I have to tell you, I have loved having lived in a time that evolved from mono record players, to "Hi Fidelity," to our first RCA "Console stereo (complete with stereo demonstration lp albums, from reel to reel tape to cassettes to 8 track, to digital recordings and cds, from over the air television with single channel, "snowy" reception, to cable, satellite, and internet television, reel to reel video to Beta to VHS to DVD to BluRay. When I began buying records, 78s were the norm, followed by 45s and 33 1/3 lp vinyl, to Mobile Fidelity Labs virgin vinyl pressings made in Japan...
This baby Denon receiver has features unavailable at any price 10 years ago. 
Sure, for pure audio, I love my Apt Holman separates, my modified Conrad Johnson preamp, the Mark Levinson audio pieces...all great stuff. Sonic quality is unmatched for listening to music reproduced by my Klipsch Legacy speakers. That said, I will likely never buy separates again. I will likely upgrade the receiver and subwoofer at some point, but even if I don't, the journey I began 63 years ago has been wondrous. What a great time to be alive.


----------



## Big Easy

The 1D10T has been conformed. When I went back into setup and told the Denon I had a subwoofer wired in, the Denon turned that channel on. Result" one nicely functioning subwoofer.

I will be breaking it in over the next few weeks, and will report back on my impressions. I can say, however, that this sub has already exceeded my expectations.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## afterlife2

Glad it all worked out BE.


----------



## theJman

Glad to hear everything worked out, and that you like the sub. I think you'll find it's well worth the money.


----------



## Big Easy

Jim, even without being broken in, Jaco playing 1/16th notes is clearly articulated. The Telarc disc of the 1812 Overture and its digitally recorded cannon fire is reproduced without audible distortion, and the old Telarc "Time Warp" disc presets no problems for this sub. It is worth twice what I paid for it.


----------



## ppilot

Have owned this Sub for about a year now and really haven't had any complaints, except for some rattling that started about a month and half ago. Support wasn't super fast at responding and having to ship the sub back on my own dime wasn't exactly cheap, but overall the Customer experience was decent. 

They shipped me another Sub within a day of getting my old one, but I haven't had a chance to check the replacement out.


----------



## Scott.C.McMahon

I just ordered this sub from Amazon. I want a really nice sub for 2 channel but have been very fickle lately. SOOO, basically I got this "just to hold me down" until I can really make a decision, lol. Hopefully it's nice enough that I don't feel the need to upgrade for a long time!!


----------



## theJman

It did better with music then I anticipated, given its modest price, so hopefully it has the same outcome for you. Be sure to come back and post your thoughts.


----------



## Scott.C.McMahon

Preliminary review: it's awesome!!

I have a system with no sub, just Omega 3T speakers, a Yamaha a-s500 integrated, and a Schiit Modi DAC. I kept telling myself that the bass was adequate but something was always missing. In my roughly 10 x 10 x 9 room, it provides plenty of output for music. This is a two channel only setup, so I haven't tried it with movies yet. So far, it surpasses with Polk psw505 that I also have used in this setup (never at the same time).
Will report back more later.


----------



## theJman

Scott.C.McMahon said:


> Preliminary review: it's awesome!!
> 
> I have a system with no sub, just Omega 3T speakers, a Yamaha a-s500 integrated, and a Schiit Modi DAC. I kept telling myself that the bass was adequate but something was always missing. In my roughly 10 x 10 x 9 room, it provides plenty of output for music. This is a two channel only setup, so I haven't tried it with movies yet. So far, it surpasses with Polk psw505 that I also have used in this setup (never at the same time).
> Will report back more later.


I'm glad it's worked out so well for you. Enjoy your new toy... :T


----------



## Scott.C.McMahon

Update

The sub started emitting what I can only describe as a heart beat. It was doing this without any sub cable plugged it. Not a constant noise. And it would go away for about 1/2 hour if I turn the sub off and then on again. It was definitely coming from the driver and not the amp itself.

Frustrated!!!


----------



## DaveCarrera4S

Scott.C.McMahon said:


> Update
> 
> The sub started emitting what I can only describe as a heart beat. It was doing this without any sub cable plugged it. Not a constant noise. And it would go away for about 1/2 hour if I turn the sub off and then on again. It was definitely coming from the driver and not the amp itself.
> 
> Frustrated!!!


I hear you. Seems these subs are not exactly bullet proof. Mine developed a water running through a pipe sound when on standby. Strangely, it went away... Still sounds good at pumping out lots of un distorted bass.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Based largely on Jim's review and a recommendation from someone I trust a great deal I purchased a pair of NXG 500's this week and have been playing around with them a little. Today I had some time to actually measure them to see if what I thought I was hearing was real....turns out I was right. These were measured using REW at my seating position using an analog RS meter. I measured both the subs together and individually to see what difference running them as a pair did. These are installed on my front wall approx 1/3 in from the sides under the projection screen. Room is approx 12' wide by 21 feet deep and 7' ceilings in the basement (concrete slab floor with laminate over top).


----------



## theJman

Not bad for a cheapie sub, eh? I'm a little surprised by the amount of output below 20Hz though.

Overall, how do you feel they perform?


----------



## Andrew Pratt

I had a sealed Tumult sub prior to these that worked very well but was physically too large to fit where I needed it to be. The Tumult sounded different and it took a bit to get used to these as they sound flatter with less mid bass output so while the BAS500's shake the room more I'm not feeling it in the chest as much as I used to. I've read similar reviews when people buy the SVS PB1000 which was something I was considering prior to buying 2 NXG's.

Over all though I'm very impressed and these are easily worth their asking price...if not double.


----------



## ps3forlife

It's what me and Jim always say ha ha. They are definitely worth more than they sell for. I love mine and would love to add a second.


----------



## willis7469

theJman said:


> Not bad for a cheapie sub, eh? I'm a little surprised by the amount of output below 20Hz though.


 I was surprised by that too, although it's only about 1700cuft. The right one starts to drop at about 22hz, and the right one is just about 20hz exactly. Combined it looks like 17? They play nice together. Nice house curve too. Well done.


----------



## Chromejob

Moowee Louise, you guys keep me second-guessing getting a Hsu for $580 or so when this is $300 less on Amazon. I figured it would be "pretty good"but ... wow. Maybe I will just for giggles and try out running two subs in a room where the Hsu is probably overkill (except it reaches down below 18Hz).


----------



## willis7469

Chromejob said:


> Geez Louise, you guys keep me second-guessing getting a Hsu for $580 or so when this is $300 less on Amazon. I figured it would be "pretty good"but ... wow. Maybe I will just for giggles and try out running two subs in a room where the Hsu is probably overkill (except it reaches down below 18Hz).


 I wouldn't sweat it too much. I can't remember how big your room is, but that one is under 1800. Not trying to minimize the performance numbers, but in my space (around 6700) they would struggle to be that meaningful. Still, bang for the buck looks pretty good in modest rooms.


----------



## Chromejob

LOL thanks. I'm in something like 18'x25'x9'. Extended room, but probably too small to really "need" two. Little bit of silly buyer's remorse here, actually just buyer lack-of-confidence ("did I spend way too much? get a Jaguar to drive to the 7-11 for my Twinkies and Yoohoo chocolate drink?"). I was curious to get a Hsu MBM-12 mid-bass module as my mains are aging Bose 401s with less than stellar bass ... wondered if this model would fill that role ... but it looks like it rolls off above 120Hz. I've tried the Hsu VTF-2 handling everything from 160Hz or 200Hz down, it _does_ but it gets a bit boomy.


----------



## willis7469

Well, need can be a subjective thing. I think your space could justify another HSU. BUT, this is based on my own listening behaviors. Obviously ymmv. I think if you're dead set on squashing your upgraditis, a new set of mains would provide you with a better return on investment. There are plenty in the used market, and the ID guys offer that great in home free shipping super warranty yada yada. Haven't seen a whole lot on HSU speakers, but they might hook you up as a repeat customer. Yep. Buyers remorse sux! If you wanna buy a Jag to go to the 7-11, for Twinkie's and ho-ho's, I say cook the tires off at every stop!


----------



## PeterW

I have to fill a large Lodge (25' x 40' x 12'High) area and have a very limited budget. While I know I'll eventually need 2 subs, if the initial choice was between this and the Dayton SUB-1500 for around the same price for MOVIES only, which is the better choice?


----------



## theJman

Neither actually. At 12,000 ft^3 the two subs you're looking at will be completely overmatched by that much space. If you want to get anything approaching reasonable performance in your room you'll have to look at units far more expensive then either of those I'm afraid.


----------



## willis7469

That's what I was gonna say too. DIY with a 24 or 18" would even be a stretch IMO. Is this something that you can save for?


----------



## PeterW

willis7469 said:


> That's what I was gonna say too. DIY with a 24 or 18" would even be a stretch IMO. Is this something that you can save for?


I'm actually installing this in a Lodge room for a group of senior citizens to have a movie night. If you've been around seniors when watching movies or listening to music, you know their first comment is usually "It's TOO LOUD!" So I'm looking for some bottom end to give a nice full sound....but they won't want their socks knocked off during an earthquake or explosion scene. 

I get the impression that the Dayton is more of a "thumper" while the NXG is a bit more accurate musically, but with less punch.

The total budget is low, but I've got some older stuff to work with. We're going with a BenQ HT projector ($700), a 150" manual Elite screen with 1.1 gain ($220) and a refurb Yamaha Aventage RX-A800 for the HTR ($330). The Yammy has two features that are important: preamp outs, and 2 HDMI outs (they'll use a 42" LCD for some events as well as the projector). 

The fronts will be already-owned Peavey 15" PA speakers that are fed through an older Carvin mixer, which is why we need the preamp outs...and that vintage combination actually sounds pretty good together. The center is an Infinity Sterling Center Channel Speaker in mint condition, the rears are vintage Pioneer CS-92 speakers (acoustic suspension, 5-way speakers from the dayswhen they crammed as many drivers into the box that they could). The Pioneers need a new 3" midrange but the others drivers checked out OK.

I'm thinking of going with the Insignia 5 1/4" bookshelf speakers on sale at BB for the middle speakers ($50). 

They gave me a budget of $1600 total, and the above adds up to $1300. Throw in $100 or so for cables/wires, and I'm left with $200.

Which brings me back to the NXG or the Dayton.

And no, they won't add more to their budget.


----------



## willis7469

Well, I think your assessment of the 2 is fairly accurate. All things considered, I think id go for the Dayton. I think the output will be more impactful than the accuracy in this case. Sounds like a nice thing. I hope they enjoy your work.


----------



## afterlife2

The NXG NAS 500 is on sale at Newegg for $179 no tax/free shipping, so run and get it.


----------



## Chromejob

afterlife2 said:


> The NXG NAS 500 is on sale at Newegg for $179 no tax/free shipping, so run and get it.


Wow. Tempting to take advantage that. Over Christmas they offered a premier membership club thing that saved me some money (or was it shipping) on a Nexus 7 '13, and with a 30-day trial, I was able to cancel it later. 




PeterW said:


> I'm actually installing this in a Lodge room for a group of senior citizens to have a movie night. If you've been around seniors when watching movies or listening to music, you know their first comment is usually "It's TOO LOUD!" So I'm looking for some bottom end to give a nice full sound....but they won't want their socks knocked off during an earthquake or explosion scene.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the impression that the Dayton is more of a "thumper" while the NXG is a bit more accurate musically, but with less punch.
> 
> 
> 
> The total budget is low, but I've got some older stuff to work with. We're going with a BenQ HT projector ($700), a 150" manual Elite screen with 1.1 gain ($220) and a refurb Yamaha Aventage RX-A800 for the HTR ($330). The Yammy has two features that are important: preamp outs, and 2 HDMI outs (they'll use a 42" LCD for some events as well as the projector).
> 
> 
> 
> The fronts will be already-owned Peavey 15" PA speakers that are fed through an older Carvin mixer, which is why we need the preamp outs...and that vintage combination actually sounds pretty good together. The center is an Infinity Sterling Center Channel Speaker in mint condition, the rears are vintage Pioneer CS-92 speakers (acoustic suspension, 5-way speakers from the dayswhen they crammed as many drivers into the box that they could). The Pioneers need a new 3" midrange but the others drivers checked out OK.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going with the Insignia 5 1/4" bookshelf speakers on sale at BB for the middle speakers ($50).
> 
> 
> 
> They gave me a budget of $1600 total, and the above adds up to $1300. Throw in $100 or so for cables/wires, and I'm left with $200.
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me back to the NXG or the Dayton.
> 
> 
> 
> And no, they won't add more to their budget.





You're in the dilemma of another on forums, who was so convinced that a $199 anemic sub was a great bargain, he was insisting on buying two of them thinking they'd add up to being the equal of one larger, better sub. It wouldn't. He'd end up with two weak subs being exhausted of their capabilities. In your case, you might be better off looking at mid-bass modules (e.g. Hsu Research MBM-12, out of your budget alas). Granted for the audience of seniors, you're probably not looking for pants leg waving ELF bass, just good full-spectrum bass.


----------



## PeterW

Chromejob said:


> Wow. Tempting to take advantage that. Over Christmas they offered a premier membership club thing that saved me some money (or was it shipping) on a Nexus 7 '13, and with a 30-day trial, I was able to cancel it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in the dilemma of another on forums, who was so convinced that a $199 anemic sub was a great bargain, he was insisting on buying two of them thinking they'd add up to being the equal of one larger, better sub. It wouldn't. He'd end up with two weak subs being exhausted of their capabilities. In your case, you might be better off looking at mid-bass modules (e.g. Hsu Research MBM-12, out of your budget alas). Granted for the audience of seniors, you're probably not looking for pants leg waving ELF bass, just good full-spectrum bass.


The lowest price on the Hsu MBM-12 is $546 shipped...as you said, out of their budget.

Can you suggest a better alternative to either the NXG or the Dayton SUB-1500 at the $200 level?


----------



## Chromejob

Actually the $499 black finish MBM is out of stock, only the $599 model is left. 

At the $200 price mark, you can't be choosy. Like scrounging in the bakery's "day old" basket. I'd say that, since reviewers said the NXG sounded and performed as well as much more expensive subs, that $179 deal at New Egg is unbeatable. Order 2 or 3 at that price.


----------



## xp0z3d

NXG was on sale for $149 at NewEgg when I bought it couple of weeks back. Then it was $159 and now it is $199. I think NewEgg might be running out of these units. I have a really big open space, so far I can only get good bass at one place in my room, thinking of adding another NXG to have more spaces with good bass.


----------



## Chromejob

Good deal at $149 IF you get one that doesn't stop working in a few months or have some physical damage..... :-/


----------



## ZMoney

I purchased the NXG from newegg when it was $159. As of yesterday it is a brick. The amp blew with the volume knob on the back turned to 40%. It lasted a total of 9 days. I'm not sure if I should get another one or just get the money back. The sub was ok for my 13 by 15 room (10 foot ceiling), but maybe I should get something bigger like the Dayton 1500 Sub. I'm not sure what I'm trying to accomplish with this post, I'm just very disappointed that the NXG died after 9 days.


----------



## theJman

At $159 it's an absolute steal, provided it works of course. Have you tried to contact the reseller? After only 9 days I would imagine it can be swapped for a new unit.


----------



## ZMoney

Yeah, it's gonna be shipped back shortly. There's a 30 day money back guarantee. I'm not sure if I want another though if this is gonna happen again.


----------



## afterlife2

Give it one more try. If it does not workout then get the 1200/1500.


----------

